

Scalable Web Architecture and Distributed Systems - gits1225
http://www.aosabook.org/en/distsys.html#

======
brudgers
A chapter from _The Architecture of Open Source Applications_. The complete
text of which is available from here:

<http://www.aosabook.org/en/index.html>

Looks interesting. No I haven't read it.

~~~
oakenshield
I've read a few bits and they're all great one way or the other, primarily
because chapters on specific projects are written by their primary authors. A
couple of good ones

Nginx: <http://www.aosabook.org/en/nginx.html> LLVM:
<http://www.aosabook.org/en/llvm.html> Sendmail:
<http://www.aosabook.org/en/sendmail.html>

Although this means there's no consistent style across chapters, it's really
something else to hear about the architectural and design decisions that the
author made, and how they look back at those decisions now (esp. in the
Sendmail article).

------
clumsysmurf
I have been finding more and more interesting eBooks for purchase online. But
I don't buy them for a few reasons.

First, without ratings by people with good reputation I have no idea whether
the book is good or bad. In this case, Grady Booch gave it a thumbs up, but I
would still like to see more endorsements / reviews. I know Amazon can be
rigged, but for certain genres I've found individuals I trust.

Second, my experience with self published books is that they are often pretty
poor in terms of eBook production, even by good authors. I have books by good
authors who have gone the traditional route and then tried self publishing;
the difference is often night and day.

Last, when I purchase an eBook, I like that it is stored permanently in some
place online, so I can refresh it at will. When new formats become available,
I want the option to download it for free. I'm not paying for separate PDFs
and ePubs. Both OReilly and Informit allow this, and when new formats become
available, its easy to get them.

------
jmix
Section 1.1 starts out by listing some "principles": availability,
reliability, cost, etc. None of these are principles.

At a higher level, the main point of the book, a Service Oriented Architecture
composed of independent, separable, small components, doesn't really make
sense: many of the critical concerns in distributed systems are cross-cutting.
E.g. if you're using Mongo as a storage component, you will be doomed to the
morass of eventual consistency throughout your application. Cross cutting
concerns require end-to-end thinking.

Now, SOA is a meaningless term and one can redefine it to mean anything, so
don't defend the book by redefining critical terms. I am not arguing that
componentized designs don't make sense. I am arguing that you cannot
componentize in the manner described in the book, without constant concern for
the whole. Yes, you can bolt crap together into a bigger pile (of crap), but
it'll stink as badly as the weakest, stinkiest component.

~~~
jyu
Can you recommend other resources for learning the right way to construct SOA?

------
gbraad
Please support AOSA by buying a copy... Money goes to charity, but it shows
these books are appreciated. I bought pdfs lastvyear and the epubs last month
as my yearly new year's charity.

This chapter surely is a good one, but the books contain a lot of good
suggestions.

